# Jayco greyhawk 31 ss



## rvrookieottawa (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been in the Jayco greyhawk 31 ss and it looked awesome.My wife and I plan to retire and tour north america for an extended period of time in an RV. My question is whats are the main differences between a 31 ft class C and a similar length class A?............any tips would be appreciated..............thanks from an RV rookie


----------



## LEN (Dec 9, 2012)

The biggest difference is the seating while parked and living space of 40-50 SQft. The A gives you two xtra seats in most living room area.

LEN


----------



## rvrookieottawa (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Len


----------

